# West central Ohio Catfish rivers ?



## zpyles_00 (Dec 15, 2004)

Anyone know of any good river/streams for channel cats in W/C ohio. 

I mainly fish Indian Lake and its run off waters, but it would be nice to have a few more options on the table.


----------



## iam20fan (Jan 15, 2006)

i have caught good cats at the west carrollton dam. right off I-75 take the west carrollton exit turn right at Wendy's go round the curve and its right there.where's a good spot to fish at John Bryan? only thing i have caught at john bryan is panfish


----------

